# Allergic to Hedgehogs?



## hedgie love

Yesterday when I was playing with Herisson I let him walk all over me. When I put him back and went to wash my hands I noticed that I had a strange rash that was made up of tiny red dots and one or two short lines on the bottom part of both of my arms. I washed where the rash was and then put some nonscented lotion on them. The rashes went away not long after. 
I am wondering if it is possible that I am allergic to hedgehogs. I read that it is almost impossible to be allergic to them. Could the rash just be because I have sensitive skin and hedgie nails walking on it irritated it? Or am I allergic to hedgehogs? 
Please let me know I am very curious.
(Please note that even if I am allergic to my hedgehog I would never get rid of him because I got a rash)


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

You've (more than likely) had a reaction to his ANNOITING fluids that he spits all over himself. When my hedgies start to make my hands itchy, then I know it's time for a bath. After you clean him up, see if you still have the reaction. If not, then you'll know he just needed a bath. If it does it again and your hedgie is clean, then I don't have an answer for you.

Pixie


----------



## Chewy

This happens to me on sensitive parts of the skin such as the forearm. I just figured it was due to the quills poking up against sensitive skin. :?


----------



## soprano

I've read that it is normal for the skin to produce a histamine reaction whenever it is pricked. My hands used to get itchy red bumps after I handled Ned, although they don't anymore. Either my hands have toughened up a little, I've gotten better at avoiding the quills, or Ned isn't trying to poke me so much anymore. Other parts of my body still produce the itchy red bumps when they get pricked.

I'm allergic to many other things, including cats, but I haven't had any sustained reactions while around Ned, so I'm pretty sure that the itchy rash isn't a systemic allergic reactions (e.g. it's nothing to worry about).


----------



## Nancy

That happens to many people. For some people it will always happen, others for a short time then quit, and some will go on to be a full blown allergy.

It happens to me on occasion and certain hedgehogs cause it, others don't. It doesn't seem to matter in the least if the hedgehog is dirty, clean, annoints constantly or never annoints at all. 

If he is on Carefresh or shavings, sometimes switching to liners will stop it happening. If on liners, sometimes changing your laundry detergent or what you bath the hedgehog in will help. 

If you keep a container of baby wipes nearby and frequently wipe the skin he has touched should help control the reaction.


----------



## Coco

I always have that kind of itching and little red bumb on my skin when i took my hedgies ,,,
on my hand my arms ,,,and my breast ,,,
It stay for about 15 minutes and disapair ,,,but i know i have a sensitive skin and and don't care about that ,,I my mind ,it's like you can't swim and don't have water on your hairs ,,lolllllllll


----------



## AllQuills

> I've read that it is normal for the skin to produce a histamine reaction whenever it is pricked. My hands used to get itchy red bumps after I handled Ned, although they don't anymore. Either my hands have toughened up a little, I've gotten better at avoiding the quills, or Ned isn't trying to poke me so much anymore. Other parts of my body still produce the itchy red bumps when they get pricked.


This happened to me the first time I held a hedgehog, but it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Melissa

Im allergic to all four of my hogs. I get this every time I touch them. Even after a bath. Its just not as bad after a bath. I, at one point, would even have my chest close up after handling them.


----------



## sebian

wow!

Claritan/Benadryl or something doesn't help??


----------



## Melissa

sebian said:


> wow!
> 
> Claritan/Benadryl or something doesn't help??


Nope. No point. Hives go away with just some soap an water. For breathing.. An inhaler.. Taking an antihistimine would take too long. Then Ill sleep away my life! LOL I could be using that time to spend with my boys.


----------



## hogmother

I find Priscilla's wet nose pushed up on my skin will cause bumps.

But then having said that ANY saliva on my skin (inc. human) does this on a lesser scale. It must be a body chemistry thing. I am a very allergic person - cats, dogs, horses, hamsters, birds... all set off my asthma. I don't have this problem with hedgehogs - very happy to have found a pet that only yields minimal allergies.


----------



## Tristen

I always thought I broke out because dog dander got pushed into my skin by Pokey.

-shrug- I guess the saliva from his annointing could cause it too.


----------



## hedgie love

I was just surprised because I am not allergic to anything at all.


----------



## Smorgasson

I just took Niles out for a little while and now I have huge welts all over my arms and chest...they've never been this big before but I know allergic reactions can get worse the more you expose yourself to an allergen. Oh well my kiddo is totally worth it.


----------

